# There is no caption for this!



## Michaelsa (23/9/14)

http://www.landoverbaptist.net/showthread.php?p=1066691
I can barely breath!


----------



## Silverbear (23/9/14)

WTF, WTF, WTF


----------



## ET (23/9/14)

not sure if this is a joke or for real


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

You kidding right. I really struggled to read this seriously, I evening giggled a few times. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (23/9/14)

lol! This is insane!

I hope this dude is joking  if not, then he is tripping balls


----------



## KimH (23/9/14)

WTF!!


----------



## TylerD (23/9/14)

Wow, this is amazing! Can't believe there are still people like this lurking between us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/9/14)

I'm not cona say anything, just shaik my head. There is a name for people like that. Amazing,  I'm in shock.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/14)

I couldn't finish lol theses bitches be cray cray


----------



## annemarievdh (23/9/14)

I forgot to say, that the have really really dirty minds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jan (23/9/14)




----------



## Metal Liz (23/9/14)

Bwhahahahahaha these people are absolute hypocrites!!!!! God wants us to smoke analogues, God loves the big cigarette companies????? really!!!!!!! and how's that penis driptip???? seriously, at what novelty shop did he go scratch that out??? 

Are a woman "sucking hard enough on a big dildo shaped device so that vapour comes out" also gay, same as the men? and what about box mods? wow didn't know that vaping was such an evil invention   

HYPOCRITES!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/14)

I feel like trolling them  Playing along a bit and then boom posting pictures of me vaping saying that the devil caught me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/9/14)

Hahahahaha @Stroodlepuff, that could be fun.

@Metal Liz so glad you sed it, I would have gone overboard.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahahaha @Stroodlepuff, that could be fun.
> 
> @Metal Liz so glad you sed it, I would have gone overboard.


 
Lets do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

No, do not lower yourselves to their level, please.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Danny (23/9/14)

That was quite a funny read. Dunno why but it makes me ask when we will see the vibrating mod, some of the mods of today are just a bit phallic after all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bwbwings (24/9/14)

LandOverBaptist is satire:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landover_Baptist_Church


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/9/14)

Now that just ruined all the fun


----------



## bwbwings (24/9/14)

Awe, I am sorry  I do prefer to laugh along with it tho  I think the entire site was setup to mock the Westboro Baptist guys ... if I recall correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

